
How to create a Minimum Viable Product (for non-developers) - lipeno
http://www.11rockets.com/how-to-create-a-minimum-viable-product/
======
jonlucc
The focus here seems to be on proof of concept, not what I've thought of as an
MVP. I thought an MVP was the thing people can use, but in it's most bare
form.

~~~
lipeno
Yes, the focus is on making a thing people can use, but at the same time it
should have minimal number of features. It should also try to prove a concept,
so both is right.

